# HSS928 Drain Plug Size



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a honda HSS928 with a GX270 engine. I ordered a Drainzit hose based on their website which said this engine should have a 12mm drain plug but it is too big. Does this model have a 10mm drain plug (I did have to use the 10mm ratchet to remove the bolt).


----------



## JimmyD (Nov 20, 2016)

Looks like those have the drain plug extension installed. The crankcase normally takes a 12mm plug, but the extender has a 10mm plug at the end. 

Gasket part # is 90601-ZE1-000 which is definitely a 10mm.


----------

